
New Uber App to Pair Gig Workers with Employers - dsgerard
https://www.wsj.com/articles/new-uber-app-to-pair-gig-workers-with-employers-11570095878?mod=rsswn
======
sarcasmatwork
Uber, food delivery services and job recruiter. They going to be doing payroll
next?

